# Will I qualify for part time job incentive scheme??



## ineedhelp2 (12 Aug 2011)

Just wondering I am on Jobseeeker Allowance of €25.20 a week. Dh works fulltime. 

I applied for a part-time job today if I get it will I qualify for this scheme and if so moneywise what does it mean to me??


----------



## gipimann (12 Aug 2011)

In order to qualify for PTJI, you must be 

(a) on Jobseeker's Allowance for 15 months or more
(b) be in receipt of a higher rate of payment on JA now than the rate of PTJI (currently €119 for a single person, or €193.90 if an increase for a qualified adult is paid)
Based on the rate of payment you are currently receiving, it doesn't appear that you will qualify.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW69/Pages/1WhatistheParttimeJobIncentiveScheme.aspx

(the rates quoted in the leaflet are from 2009 , the rates I quoted above are the 2011 rates)


----------



## ineedhelp2 (13 Aug 2011)

I was on jobseeker benefit for the fulltime allowed at the high rate of €188 and then I was moved to jobseeker allowance only last week at only €25 a week means tested.

So even though I am unempolyed 15 months it looks like I dont qualify as I was on jobseeker benefit for that time and not the allowance.... ah well


----------

